# Can anyone recommend a good book and strategy for separation



## kar (Oct 19, 2012)

I need a good book that doesnt focus on christianity or children but the partnership. Maybe one with exercises and a good way to structure a separation.

I have heard that there can be success if a separation is done constructively (with rules etc) to leave less up to chance as to how to handle situations as they come up - like when to talk, when to see each other etc.

Anyone that has gone thru a separation can advise? Like, communication, finances, length of time (for starts), good idea to see each other/date? Like where no discussions are made and how often therapy should be done.


----------

